# Nook gifts



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I had been thinking about getting my mom a Kindle when we had some extra money after the holidays because she travels a ton and reads all the time. Her boyfriend's daughter beat me to it and got her a Nook. While I'm not that familiar with Nook, I am really excited for my mom because I think she'll really love having an ereader (and she'll save a ton of money compared to what she usually pays for them). 

In addition to her Nook, she got a cover which seems pretty sturdy. I am trying to think of something else to get her. I looked on the Nook site, but I didn't see an ebook gift feature like Amazon has so that's out. I was thinking of sending her my old Mighty Bright book light that I used with my K2, but I also know the M Edge light is popular. Does anyone have experience with both lights? If so, which did you prefer?

Any other "must have" gifts for a Nook user?


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

I regularly use a booklight, and a neoprene netbook case for traveling (with Nookie Poo always in a cover, of course, but to protect the edges in a bag).  How about a B&N giftcard?  Always helpful!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I would get her an application to the Philadelphia Free Library and pay the fee.  $15 per year and she can download all those ePub library books at no additional charge.  That will really save her some money.


----------

